
Technology makes us depressed - yeukhon
I make money by being a software engineer. My work is to ensure customers have a wonderful experience with our product. But I despise technology.<p>This tech industry often just takes people’s data and market data with little privacy and security effort. We create softwares aim to capture people’s time awsy from being with real people.<p>I remember my priest once said during his sermon: “Technology is divding us as much as it is uniting us; we are so accessible that we have become inaccessible.”<p>Wherever I go, I see everyone busy occupied with their head down, looking their cell phone, as if life is feed on techology.<p>Sometimes at work I just message my colleagues via chat even though they might just be a seat or two away.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;yeukhon.me<p>I am unfortunately too depressed to be a software engineer. A year ago today I was in psy ward. A year later I am on the verge of another psychotic breakdown.<p>I am ao coward to die. The person I thought would save me from misery is niw my nigtmare. Having a personality disorder and bipolar at the same time isn’t easy to get over.<p>I will end up in the psych ward soon. I know it.<p>I am yeukhon. I am an engineer, a EMT volunteer, and a student who wants to become a psychiatrist. But look at me: I am crazy.<p>I can help save others’ lives, but I feel hopeless and helpless.
======
miistein
Technology is extremely new. That said, I completely agree with everything you
say (I have no social media, only use phone to make calls, but have a bit of a
problem with youtube). But that does not mean that it will always be this way.

Not that I am anyone qualified enough to say this, but I think you should try
to read the bible more, read philosophy, and overall try to persevere and
embrace the struggles of life.

------
brudgers
In the short term, please consider calling the local suicide prevention
hotline. In the medium term, consider talking with a licensed clinical
therapist.

